# nec code on using a device as a pass through



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Currently, on the neutral of a MWBC is required to be. However, I think the 2014 is going to change that.

Next time, demand a Code reference.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

jimk7525 said:


> but a bunch of subs doubleed up on the device and the code inspector failed us for it.


"Doubled up" as in more than one conductor per screw terminal?

Pete


----------



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

Pete m. said:


> "Doubled up" as in more than one conductor per screw terminal?
> 
> Pete


No, as line on one set, load on the other. I think I'd have a heart attack, though had one plug with two wires on one screw and a third on the second here, but not the case luckily this time.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

jimk7525 said:


> No, as line on one set, load on the other. I think I'd have a heart attack, though had one plug with two wires on one screw and a third on the second here, but not the case luckily this time.


Then I'm with 480... demand a code reference.

Pete


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Imma little slow, just so were clear, are you saying they didn't pigtail the wires, and instead just landed them all on the outlets screws...basically treating it like you would a GFI....right? or did I completely misunderstand you?


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

jimk7525 said:


> Was wondering if in the nec book, if it is a requirment to splice joints in a outlet to terminate single conductor leads? I know its a good standard practice, but a bunch of subs doubleed up on the device and the code inspector failed us for it. Ty in advance


Here we are allowed to use the device (outlet) as pass through feeding another outlet.


----------



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

Derek1 said:


> Imma little slow, just so were clear, are you saying they didn't pigtail the wires, and instead just landed them all on the outlets screws...basically treating it like you would a GFI....right? or did I completely misunderstand you?


Pretty much as you would a gfi. In my research it appears to have been code in 2002, but since omitted. Most likely the inspector not wanting other devices downstream interrupted, or just his preference. Wish he was more through on everything else except receptacle makeup.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jimk7525 said:


> Pretty much as you would a gfi. In my research it appears to have been code in 2002, but since omitted......


How about a Code reference from the '02? :whistling2:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

480sparky said:


> How about a Code reference from the '02? :whistling2:


 that fresh sweet corn does make us think , doesnt it?:laughing:


----------



## jimk7525 (Dec 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> How about a Code reference from the '02? :whistling2:


Egg on my face, forgot to look further after work that day, an realized now the error of my ways :jester:


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

In my own house, when changing all the devices, I came across the receptacle box with the MWBC home run feeding the 2 upstairs circuits. Of course, one of the hots was wirenutted to the hot feeding 2nd ckt., but the 3 neutrals were connected to the receptacle. 2 backstabbed and the 3rd under a screw! Yuck!!! All of the cheap surface lights had the annoying insulation removed and long 8-32s directly into the plastic boxes! (with the ground wire twisted around one of the 8-32s for a good ground!) There are hundreds of townhouses in my community. I'm sure they were all done the same way! And they all have "Approved" stickers in the panels from the county!:no:


----------



## Knightryder12 (Apr 4, 2013)

jimk7525 said:


> Was wondering if in the nec book, if it is a requirment to splice joints in a outlet to terminate single conductor leads? I know its a good standard practice, but a bunch of subs doubleed up on the device and the code inspector failed us for it. Ty in advance


I personally would never terminate more than 2 wires plus ground on a receptacle. That's the way I was taught to do it, just makes sense not to. Just like one of the post says... _"so as to avoid the loss of down stream devices if one of the devices fail..."_. I never checked the NEC on this, but I thought is was in the code way back when. (Around '84 :whistling2


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Currently, on the neutral of a MWBC is required to be. However, I think the 2014 is going to change that.


 
What is going to change?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Knightryder12 said:


> I personally would never terminate more than 2 wires plus ground on a receptacle. That's the way I was taught to do it, just makes sense not to. Just like one of the post says... _"so as to avoid the loss of down stream devices if one of the devices fail..."_. I never checked the NEC on this, but I thought is was in the code way back when. (Around '84 :whistling2


I think it is nuts to always do thing one way instead of being flexible. 

Your splice can fail just as easily as your device termination.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll feed thru a device without loosing any sleep, heck these days on a non continuos loop where I don't break the wires I backstab 14 wire in and out of the receptacle.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

If the device is properly terminated with 270 deg hook around the screw, I don't think you will have any issues.


----------



## RandyM (Apr 5, 2012)

With our local code (Lincoln NE) no feed through allowed. Wire nut it with 1 pigtail lead to the device. You should be able to remove the receptacle without interrupting the circuit.

Now I have come across a receptacle with both back stabs and screws used X 2!


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

RandyM said:


> With our local code (Lincoln NE) no feed through allowed. Wire nut it with 1 pigtail lead to the device. You should be able to remove the receptacle without interrupting the circuit.


More doofus inspectors. :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Knightryder12 said:


> I personally would never terminate more than 2 wires plus ground on a receptacle. That's the way I was taught to do it, just makes sense not to. Just like one of the post says... _"so as to avoid the loss of down stream devices if one of the devices fail..."_. * I never checked the NEC on this, but I thought is was in the code way back when.* (Around '84 :whistling2


You sound like an inspector :laughing: :laughing:


The rest is just sillyness


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> You sound like an inspector :laughing: :laughing:


No he doesn't. Any inspector worth his/her salt would never say they didn't check the NEC they would just make it up on the fly and claim it's in there!:laughing:

Pete


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Currently, on the neutral of a MWBC is required to be. * However, I think the 2014 is going to change that.*


I couldn't find anything on that in the ROP's or ROC's.:help:

Pete


----------

